
Gadgets to Play Laser Tag with Your Pet from Work Are Now a Thing (WSJ) - YaroslavAzhnyuk
http://www.wsj.com/articles/gadgets-for-playing-with-your-pet-remotely-1455223286
======
colept
Lasers are notoriously bad for dogs. Not sure about cats, but they cause
anxiety and OCD from being unable to successfully catch the "prey."

